# Rollei 35 ... reborn



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2016)

OK, so I was able to figure out how to take it apart, figure out the lens lock issue, clean the viewfinder, figure out how this thing works , repair the rewind switch, pound out the big dent ... and most importantly put it back together ... and it still works.
Sadly I did not take a picture of the camera before the restoration (and minicoop did not either).

She has got a very dark tan now.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2016)

... it still needs some clean-up, but I wanted to post  shot of it as this is my first Rollei restoration ... still gotta get a hold of a Rolleicord.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 13, 2016)

How big of a pain in the ass was that return spring for the winding arm? When I had it apart, it did NOT wanna go back into place.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 13, 2016)

Yes, that was the most painful part of getting it working again.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 13, 2016)

Great Job.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 15, 2016)

Sadly, I will need more parts to complete this build ... two missing screws, battery cover, winder stopper rivet and winder securing screw (I just broke it) ... which typically means I need to buy another camera.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 15, 2016)

:/


----------

